# modifier 25/57



## anknight77 (Dec 12, 2011)

I work for GI docs and we have an on-site surgery center for colonoscopies and EGD's, etc...If a patient comes in for office visit and they decide to do a procedure the next day, does the office visit need a 57? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 12, 2011)

anknight77 said:


> I work for GI docs and we have an on-site surgery center for colonoscopies and EGD's, etc...If a patient comes in for office visit and they decide to do a procedure the next day, does the office visit need a 57? Thanks in advance!!



Yes, it needs a 57, when the surgery is on a subsequent date. You'd use a 25 modifier if the surgery was on the same day, and was a minor surgery (0 or 10 day global) - 

[Note: You can technically use a 57 when the decision and surgery are on the same day, too, but generally it's for procedures with 90 day globals. 25 is also (usually) acceptable under those circumstances] Hope that helps!


----------



## anknight77 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 13, 2011)

anknight77 said:


> I work for GI docs and we have an on-site surgery center for colonoscopies and EGD's, etc...If a patient comes in for office visit and they decide to do a procedure the next day, does the office visit need a 57? Thanks in advance!!


 


btadlock1 said:


> Yes, it needs a 57, when the surgery is on a subsequent date. You'd use a 25 modifier if the surgery was on the same day, and was a minor surgery (0 or 10 day global) -
> 
> [Note: You can technically use a 57 when the decision and surgery are on the same day, too, but generally it's for procedures with 90 day globals. 25 is also (usually) acceptable under those circumstances] Hope that helps!


 
Brandi,

Do colonoscopies and EGDs count as surgeries? Aren't they 0 (zero) day globals?

Thanks,


----------



## renifejn (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree...57 is for 90 day globals


----------

